# bungee cord



## biglove04350 (Nov 18, 2009)

I WAS WONDERING WERE I CAN BUY SOME 1/2'' BUNGEE CORD IN BULK AND THE HOOK TO MAKE MY OWN. I LIVE IN ROSENBERG, TX DOSE ANY BODY KNOW WERE I CAN GET SOME IN HOUSTON OR SOME WHERE CLOSE. THANK AHEAD OF TIME FOR THE INFO AND HELP.:texasflag


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

West Marine carries bungee in various sizes by the roll.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

acadamy used to cary that kind of stuff, home depot or lowes might have some in there bulk rope section


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Look in the yellow pages, the business white pages or the worldwide web and find a local tarp manufacturer or flatbed trailer dealer and give them a call. They will have rubber tarp straps in several lengths with the hooks attached. They are much more durable than most bungee material.

Good luck, jdot


----------

